# First time over 100



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

This was a topic of discussion on Facebook by one of my friends. The question was: When was the first time you drove over 100 MPH and what was the car?

I had thought it was the '79 Trans-Am I had, but after thinking back farther, I realized that was not the case.

It was during Drivers Ed class in high school. There were three of us, with the teacher, in a big Chevy Impala which used to be a police car. We were on a stretch of I-71 between Cincinnati, OH, and Louisville, KY.

I was driving and everything seemed smooth. Then, the two boys in the back started to giggle. The teacher had his head down in the front passenger seat looking at a magazine. It was then that I looked down at the speedometer. It was resting firmly on 120. I was going 55 MPH over the posted limit. I could have panicked and let off the throttle all at once, but I didn't. I slowly eased it back to 70.

I had never driven on an interstate highway and there was not much traffic at the time. My first case of being road-hypnotized, I guess. I got off at the exit where I was supposed to and when I stopped, the teacher raised up his head.

The boys didn't rat me out, so I got away with it. :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I was thinking it was the first time I drove a car all by myself......couldn't be. I don't think a '62 Falcon would go that fast. My first vehicle (that I owned) was a '57 Chevy 210 220HP and 100mph was a daily happening. 

The times have changed......I'm trying to remember the last time I went over 60mph.....:rofl:


----------

